# Creationwatches postage options, DHL vs Registered Airmail



## WH9 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey, I'm interested in buying a SKX013 from Creationwatches but I've never bought from them before and am wary about the potentially high import fees I could be paying. I wanted to ask if anyone knows which shipping method is best for avoiding import duty, Creationwatches offers 3 shipping methods:

DHL Express Priority Shipping with Insurance (2-4 days worldwide) (Free Shipping)

Royal mail (Without Watch Box, No Import Taxes, 4-5 days) (GBP 6.98)

Registered Airmail (10-14 days worldwide) (Free Shipping)

Preferably I would like to have the watch box so I don't want to pick the Royal mail option but what are the chances of avoiding import fees with the other 2 methods?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

There are no high import fees - just the standard 20% VAT. When I have used DHL I have only paid the VAT as their fees include customs clearance whereas Royal Mail/Parcel Force have charged a handling fee £8 - £15.

Might be worth checking the DHL service as they may offer some rates that do not include customs clearance.

Creation used to mark the customs forms with `measuring device' and they slipped through without VAT being charged but recently more seem to get picked up. Best to buy based on paying the VAT and if it slips through then you have an added bonus.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd second DHL too. Super fast delivery and as pointed out above you should only end up paying 20%. Have a look back through my posts where I've discussed this in the past.


----------



## WH9 (Oct 19, 2017)

richy176 said:


> There are no high import fees - just the standard 20% VAT. When I have used DHL I have only paid the VAT as their fees include customs clearance whereas Royal Mail/Parcel Force have charged a handling fee £8 - £15.
> 
> Might be worth checking the DHL service as they may offer some rates that do not include customs clearance.
> 
> Creation used to mark the customs forms with `measuring device' and they slipped through without VAT being charged but recently more seem to get picked up. Best to buy based on paying the VAT and if it slips through then you have an added bonus.


 I read that DHL does charge a minimum handling fee


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Might depend what you buy but when I recently looked at G-Shocks it was cheaper to buy one here than from Creation.

Just as an asides it always amazes me the number of people who happily go on a public internet forum asking how to defraud the tax man.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Might depend what you buy but when I recently looked at G-Shocks it was cheaper to buy one here than from Creation.
> 
> Just as an asides it always amazes me the number of people who happily go on a public internet forum asking how to defraud the tax man.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I've not compared Gshock's but I did find that it was cheaper to buy a Seiko or Orient from Creation AND pay any duties levied than to buy the identical model over here, especially from an AD in the case of Seiko. Last time I looked at like-for-like buys some Amazon sellers came close to Creation but I've never bought a watch from Amazon, only straps/bracelets. There are pro's and con's whichever way you choose to go, I can only recommend doing some research first. :thumbsup:

Edit - In the case of Seiko some of the watches Creation offer are JDM only meaning we wouldn't be able to source them here in Europe from an AD, only via the grey market, making like-for-like comparisons impossible. In these cases I found it was always cheaper to go the Far East route.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

There are only two options:

• DHL: quick delivery (2-3 days); definitely a 20% VAT bill, sent up to two weeks after delivery; plus £15-18 handling fee

• Registered Parcel Free Shipping with Royal Mail picking up in the UK: 99% likely to avoid VAT; slower service; no box (just buy one separately from Creation at the same time, they're about £6)

I'd go for the Free Shipping option :thumbsup:


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> There are only two options:
> 
> • DHL: quick delivery (2-3 days); definitely a 20% VAT bill, sent up to two weeks after delivery; plus £15-18 handling fee
> 
> ...


 That's interesting... I've only ever gone with DHL. Have you gone down the Royal Mail route personally? I'm intrigued to find out what happens with VAT when the item still has to get through customs? When you say RM picking it up in the UK does that mean Creation send the item to a third party in the UK who presumably stand the VAT then send on to the end buyer domestically, so to speak?


----------



## WH9 (Oct 19, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> There are only two options:
> 
> • DHL: quick delivery (2-3 days); definitely a 20% VAT bill, sent up to two weeks after delivery; plus £15-18 handling fee
> 
> ...


 Are you saying there's no point of picking the registered airmail option? Also where can you buy a Casio box on CreationWatches, I can't find it


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WH9 said:


> Are you saying there's no point of picking the registered airmail option? Also where can you buy a Casio box on CreationWatches, I can't find it


 Sorry, I was assuming Seiko, which is the watch you mentioned and they do sell Seiko boxes.

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/accessories-294/seiko-box-3758.html

And I'm saying the airmail is more likely to get through without VAT because they label the package differently - measuring instrument or some such.



Buuk said:


> That's interesting... I've only ever gone with DHL. Have you gone down the Royal Mail route personally? I'm intrigued to find out what happens with VAT when the item still has to get through customs? When you say RM picking it up in the UK does that mean Creation send the item to a third party in the UK who presumably stand the VAT then send on to the end buyer domestically, so to speak?


 DHL packages are fully declared on the label. The Airmail labels are different (see above) but there is still a chance it gets pulled, but far less so. Creation will send by their local postal service, which is then picked up by RM when it hits the UK.


----------



## WH9 (Oct 19, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> Sorry, I was assuming Seiko, which they do sell. And I'm saying the airmail is more likely to get through without VAT because they label the package differently - measuring instrument or some such.
> 
> DHL packages are fully declared on the label. The Airmail labels are different (see above) but there is still a chance it gets pulled, but far less so. Creation will send by their local postal service, which is then picked up by RM when it hits the UK.


 Whoops, I meant Seiko, I just had a brain fart.

I'm just confused when you said there are only 2 options when I was offered 3, but I'll probably go with Royal Mail and pay the £6 in the hopes I don't get hit with VAT charge


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

it'salivejim said:


> Sorry, I was assuming Seiko, which is the watch you mentioned and they do sell Seiko boxes.
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/products/accessories-294/seiko-box-3758.html
> 
> ...


 Its a shame that they seems to have been caught in regards declared values. Up until the last watch I bought from Creation they did the same 'measuring device' trick with a lower declared value on the DHL packages (sometimes by half of what I'd paid). All good things must come to an end I guess!


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been hit with import duties in one way or another from all the above shipping methods.

I'd avoid any shipping method that involves ParcelForce taking it over once the package gets to the UK because, IME, they have had the highest additional handling fees, taken the longest to clear customs and taken the longest to deliver to my home.

I am currently going through the dance of trying to get a tax refund on a watch that FedEx delivered from the US but that I sent back. FedEx charged the import duties about ten days after delivering it, when it was heading back to the states. I can only imagine it would have been easier if they had charged there and then - I usually ask the delivery chap to wait while I inspect package contents so I would have seen the watch was faulty, not signed for it and it would have gone straight back. So far the refund has taken three months, several forms and many hours in the phone to various Customer "Services"...

For the last few months I have set the default settings on my eBay profile, Amazon and Chrono24 to UK or Eu only.

J


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Buuk said:


> That's interesting... I've only ever gone with DHL. Have you gone down the Royal Mail route personally? I'm intrigued to find out what happens with VAT when the item still has to get through customs? When you say RM picking it up in the UK does that mean Creation send the item to a third party in the UK who presumably stand the VAT then send on to the end buyer domestically, so to speak?


 Creation will hand it over to their local postal service. It will then get sorted along with all other mail destined for the UK and put on a plane. When the sack of mail lands here then Royal Mail/ParcelForce take over for delivery to you. If there is VAT due then Royal Mail pay it and send you a bill. Once you pay then the parcel is released for delivery.


----------

